# Android head unit for X-Trail 2014



## BBquantos (Mar 10, 2020)

Recently I decided to upgrade the original head unit in my car to the aftermarket device on android. Judging by the reviews on the Internet, this device is not a bad option. Do you think it's worth spending money on a device of this brand? 








Nissan X-Trail 2014+ (Hight) Android Car Stereo Navigation In-Dash Head Unit - Ultra-Premium Series


SMARTY Trend Ultra-Premium series car radio for Nissan X-Trail 2014+ is the best Hi-End premium head unit. This car stereo is the result of a combination of high quality manufacturing, optimized software and the use of the best high efficiency components, the highest performance available today...




smarty-trend.com


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

BBquantos said:


> Recently I decided to upgrade the original head unit in my car to the aftermarket device on android. Judging by the reviews on the Internet, this device is not a bad option. Do you think it's worth spending money on a device of this brand?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this you?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Well if you want to save $500 US dollars, you could get this





Popular Aftermarket Radio for 2012-2017 Nissan Qashqai


This Android radio system is for 2012 2013 2014 2015 2016 2017 Nissan Qashqai, it comes 10.1 inch touch screen, Quad-core CPU, supports rear view camera, WIFI.




www.seicane.com





$170 and you can pay an extra $9 to upgrade to Android 10 and get the 2G ram, so that its the same unit as the one you linked to. 
And you might find it on Aliexpress for even a few dollars less. I am impressed with a similar one I bought for my Subaru


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

I think he was phishing for clicks to his unit. The screen shot was from the lexus ct200h forum and coincidentally it s the same message.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

I thought he might be as well, but he did post a pic of his X-trail/Rogue. If it's as you surmise, I have posted an option for others. If he is looking for such a unit, I am keeping up the tradition of trying to save him or others a few bucks and completely undermining the company he might be shilling for. I will admit, using the exact same wording is rather suspicious. I guess nothing is quite what it seems on the internet...
I hope you get to ride your moto soon!


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

quadraria10 said:


> I hope you get to ride your moto soon!


I can't do anything before march 15th (winter tires law). With the thermometer on the negative side in the morning and streets covered in crushed stone, i ll wait a few more days.


----------

